
Thiel-Gawker Case Divides Silicon Valley - mudil
http://www.wsj.com/articles/thiel-gawker-case-divides-silicon-valley-1464313446
======
jacobolus
From what I can tell, most people who have weighed in on the subject seem to
agree that both (a) Gawker is a bottom-feeding gossip rag with no moral
standing, and (b) Thiel is a cowardly hypocrite who publicly claims to be a
“libertarian” while secretly coopting the apparatus of the court to get
personal revenge based on an old grudge.

Is anyone who isn’t a VC pal of Thiel’s really “divided” here?

~~~
fidjsa
From what I can tell, most people who say that most people agree tend to
insert their own opinions as though it's universal.

~~~
Phlarp
At least he had the stones to post his opinions under the flag of his own
identity.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Are there any non-billionaires on the side of Thiel? Maybe I run in the loser
crowd, but it's hard to support billionaires who use the courts and millions
of dollars to address their grudges. When is that good for society?

Showing that video was gross. But do we want to live in a world where super
rich folks use their wealth to destroy people or groups they don't like? I
don't want Donald Trump to wipe out investigative journalism.

